
Trump: California's Ability to Set Its Own Emissions Standards Will Be Revoked - aazaa
https://www.npr.org/2019/09/18/761815991/white-house-to-revoke-waiver-allowing-california-to-set-its-own-emissions-standa
======
tiernano
My question as a European is can it work? I mean, bmw, Honda and VW are non US
companies (they do have a large enough base over there) but if world wide,
fuel economy standards go up, what can trump do, other than a load of hot air?

